# Apagado de pantalla (concluido)

## Luciernaga

Hola aquí estoy de nuevo con problemas, me explico:

Es la tercera vez que instalo Gentoo con systemd en una máquina con BIOS UEFI (GA-990XA-UD3) y gráfica Nvidia GeForce EN210, hasta aquí ningún problema, el sistema aparentemente corre normalmente con GNOME 3 pero ...... y aquí entramos en conflicto, se apaga la pantalla sin posibilidad de recuperarla.

El problema surge cuando después de unos minutos de no manipular teclado y/o mouse se apaga la pantalla sin que el movimiento del ratón o pulsando el espaciador recuperen la visión en pantalla, obligándome a reiniciar la máquina con lo que conlleva.

Estoy observando que cada vez que (de nuevo) hago una instalación de Gentoo con systemd es diferente, han cambiado bastantes cosas, comandos nuevos, requerimientos de dependencias, pero finalmente se superan y el sistema funciona, pero ahora no doy con resolver el problema de apagado de pantalla ... ¿qué puede ser?

No es problema físico, la máquina corre perfectamente con Win y con otras distros ... estoy en ascuas ... ?????

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Has probado con: control+alt+f7?

----------

## Luciernaga

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ¿Has probado con: control+alt+f7?

 

NO, no funciona ...

Pero tengo algo más que decir, esta mañana con el equipo en marcha (modo gráfico) en un Terminal he emitido un comando de instalación (emerge chromium), cuando ha terminado apareció el escritorio, emito otro comando (emerge gimp) y vuelve a pagarse la pantalla ... jope ... ni Ctl+Alt+F7, ni espaciador, ni Esc, ni ratón ni ostias ...

 :Twisted Evil: 

PostData: Por otra parte observo que esto lo hace cuando está compilando ... ????

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Debes tener algún administrador de energía corriendo, tienes instalado  sys-power/upower? y  sys-power/upower-pm-utils o  sys-power/pm-utils?

Porque a lo mejor configuras para uno y el que corre es otro. Te tiene que quedar upower instalado y upower-pm-utils desisntalado. Luego deshabilita TODO lo que sea ahorro de energía como root y como usuario.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Debes tener algún administrador de energía corriendo, tienes instalado  sys-power/upower? y  sys-power/upower-pm-utils o  sys-power/pm-utils?
> 
> Porque a lo mejor configuras para uno y el que corre es otro. Te tiene que quedar upower instalado y upower-pm-utils desisntalado. Luego deshabilita TODO lo que sea ahorro de energía como root y como usuario.

 

No he instalado más que la instalación por defecto y todavía no he personalizado nada ... es deicr, instalado Gentoo base, las X's, configurado gráfica con el driver "nouveau", y el escritorio Gnome con systemd, nada más, y las aplicaciones navegador Chromium, Gimp, Libreoffice finalmente.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData: El "systemd" me tiene de los nervios, porque cuanto más leo más y mejor lo estoy odiando, con KDE4 no tengo ningún problema, es más, mi Servidor de red tiene instalado Gentoo con KDE4 y funciona de maravilla ...  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes asegurar que es un problema de systemd y no del driver nouveau? O de otra forma, ¿has podido comprobar que con openrc y nouveau el problema no se produce?

----------

## Luciernaga

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Puedes asegurar que es un problema de systemd y no del driver nouveau? O de otra forma, ¿has podido comprobar que con openrc y nouveau el problema no se produce?

 

Efectivamente, en esta misma máquina tuve instalado Gentoo con systemd con otro núcleo (el anterior estable) y ahora tengo el último 3.18.7

----------

## quilosaq

No me he explicado.

La pregunta era sobre haber comparado el comportamiento de la máquina usando  systemd y usando openrc, independientemente del kernel que se utilice.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No me he explicado.
> 
> La pregunta era sobre haber comparado el comportamiento de la máquina usando  systemd y usando openrc, independientemente del kernel que se utilice.

 

Ahora mismo no te puedo decir ... tan pronto me sea posible puedo instalar una distro (si me apuras Gentoo mismo) con OpenRC y un escritorio KDE4 ...

----------

## Luciernaga

jope ...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Estoy instalando Gentoo con todo configurado para KDE4 y también me lo hace ... eso quiere decir que el problema es de compatibilidad?

----------

## quilosaq

Al decir KDE4 se entiende que estas usando openrc y no systemd. Si es así, quizá el problema sea que haya que configurar algo específico del driver radeon. Aquí tienes algunos temas relacionados con la gestión de la alimentación electrica para ese driver:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Power_Management

----------

## Luciernaga

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Al decir KDE4 se entiende que estas usando openrc y no systemd. Si es así, quizá el problema sea que haya que configurar algo específico del driver radeon. Aquí tienes algunos temas relacionados con la gestión de la alimentación electrica para ese driver:
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Power_Management

 

Vale, gracias, pero al parecer existe un malentendido, quizá no me haya expresado correctamente ...

Veamos, en el primer post manifiesto que la máquina tiene una placa base GA-990XA-UD3 que es de Gigabyte y una gráfica Nvidia GeForce EN210 por consiguiente un driver de Radeon nada tiene que ver con Nvidia ... pero vayamos al problema directamente ...

Parece ser que estoy pasando por una etapa "GAFE" de mi vida informática ... jope ... desde un monitor quemado, sustituido por otro nuevo pasando por una gráfica HD5450 inutilizada (esta si que es Radeon) y terminando por configuraciones UEFI que me traen por el camino de la amargura ... pero bueno, con paciencia lo superaremos ...

Ahora mismo tengo el equipo de referencia formateando a bajo nivel todos los discos, he SUSTITUIDO la gráfica Nvidia EN210 por una Asus HD5450 Silent de ATI buena (que si es una Radeon) y tan pronto termine el formateo instalaré por enésima vez la Gentoo como cliente de la red local con un escritorio KDE4 ... digo esto porque con la información conseguida y leída del subsistema "systemd" cada vez estoy más convencido de que hoy por hoy trae más problemas que beneficios y alegrías para nuestros queridos PC's.

Dicho esto, tan pronto pueda, informaré de los resultados, buenos o malos, según salgan ... gracias por ayudarme, saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

Me equivoqué en mi último mensaje, quería referirme a nouveau y no a radeon.

Ya no importa porque la página wiki de nouveau no tiene información sobre la gestión de energía y porque parece que no usabas nouveau sino el driver propietario de nVidia.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> ... parece que no usabas nouveau sino el driver propietario de nVidia.

 

Pues no, usaba el nouveau por defecto.

[IMG]http://thumbnails112.imagebam.com/39821/d46d3e398204692.jpg[/IMG]

De momento la instalación va viento en popa con un escritorio KDE4 ...

La gráfica buena Asus HD5450 Silent de ATI no me está dando ningún problema y la configuración tampoco ... está compilando el escritorio.

Lo que no me explico es el mal comportamiento de la Nvidia EN210 en esta máquina porque con Win no me dió problemas, ni tampoco en otra máquina que la he probado ... ???

Saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData: Finalizada la instalación de Gentoo con el escritorio KDE4 ... como debe ser ...  :Smile: 

[IMG]http://thumbnails110.imagebam.com/39825/bee89d398241992.jpg[/IMG]

----------

